# Bob Hoover- You gotta see this!



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2006)

This guy is amazing!  Watch it all the way to the end. He does some very cool stuff.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZBcapxGHjE_


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2006)

Yea, seen that one before, and its a hell of a clip....


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2006)

Apparently he also stole an FW 190

"He managed to escape from the prison camp, stole a FW-190 (or so the legend goes), and flew to safety in the Netherlands."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Hoover


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 3, 2006)

good one i have alreay post on 04-19-2006.

sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2006)

I saw him do that at the Mojave Air Races in 1978. He came to a stop right in front of the grandstand with both engines out...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 3, 2006)

"He managed to escape from the prison camp, stole a FW-190 (or so the legend goes), and flew to safety in the Netherlands."


Sounds like a scene from "The Great Escape"


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 3, 2006)

Kinda odd why the US won't let him fly here.


----------



## david_layne (Jun 3, 2006)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Kinda odd why the US won't let him fly here.





Lost his medical


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow! That was amazing!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 3, 2006)

one of the best seen him many times he used to do 2 shows one with aero commander and then switch to his P51 later in the show


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Lost his medical


He was railroaded by a couple of FAA jerks who had it in for him. I think he eventually won but just doesn't fly anymore because of insurance reasons.

A guy in Afton Wyoming owns "Ole Yeller," his old P-51.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 4, 2006)

Sweet!


----------

